# My new baby is home.



## girlygirls (Oct 31, 2010)

I feel like a new mom. I keep looking at her sleeping in her pen. She's pooped out. I think the trauma of leaving the home she knows and the ride in the car and a new place have worn her out. She did get sick in the car. Not sure if it was nerves or what. Just some puppy food. She came home and I put her in the pen and she went potty just like a good girl (I'm sure there will be many accidents) The my mom (who has Skittle's Sister) stayed for a while so they could play in the new house. Mom left and my oldest daughter just had a ball playing with Skittle. Then I put her back in the pen. At first she whined but she stopped and went to sleep. She's still out. 

I know she's nervous bec. her eyes were perfect when we got to the breeder's house and now she has run marks. I tried to wipe them of but no good. I have eyeenvy on order but will try to put corn starch on them when she wakes up. I just don't want to freak her out right away.

Here are a few pictures. They aren't the best.

Lisa Battani Szymanski's Photos | Facebook

Lisa Battani Szymanski's Photos | Facebook

Mine is the one on the left. Mom's on the right.
Lisa Battani Szymanski's Photos | Facebook


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lisa Conrats, I know how excited you are. But that last picture of your daughters face says it all:wub: she's absolutely thrilled:wub:
The puppies are just adorable. I'm so happy for you and your family and your mom, may you have many wonderful years of laughter and love with your fluff.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Skittles is just adorable, congratulations!!!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Lovely*

Skittles is gorgeous enjoy!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Skittles is adorable! Your daughter looks like she's in puppy heaven!


----------



## sones (Jul 13, 2010)

Congrats! Skittles is a cutie! :wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats on Skittles!
That is so nice that your Mom has her sis, so they can grow up together!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh look at those fluffy puffy babies! Soooooo cute! Congrats!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: YEAY!!! Skittles is HOME!!! :aktion033: I am so happy for you!!!!!!!

This is going to be so much fun!!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

congrats!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats Lisa!!! They are both soo adorable!!:wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Congratulations to you and your mother. Skittles is adorable. I'm so excited for you and looking forward to watching Skittles blossom into a beautiful young lady.:wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my....those pics make me want a new baby fluff again. Your daughter looks so happy and precious with them. :wub: Congratulations!:chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Don't want to hijack this thread, but Mary...that siggy is to die for. I'm already making my Christmas one...not that I'm in a hurry.:HistericalSmiley:



mary-anderson said:


> Congratulations to you and your mother. Skittles is adorable. I'm so excited for you and looking forward to watching Skittles blossom into a beautiful young lady.:wub:


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

how cute, makes me want another one!! have fun with them!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh too cute! and CONGRATS on your new baby!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Congrats! They are both adorable and its great that they will get the chance to grow up together


----------



## girlygirls (Oct 31, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Lisa Conrats, I know how excited you are. But that last picture of your daughters face says it all:wub: she's absolutely thrilled:wub:
> The puppies are just adorable. I'm so happy for you and your family and your mom, may you have many wonderful years of laughter and love with your fluff.


She cried tonight when she had to go to bed. She is just so in love with Skittle. I'm fighting for time. LOL She even took her over to the pee pad when Skittle hadn't done her business in two hours. I have never seen her so responsible. LOL


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Very cute pups. How great that your Mom has her sister. They can play together.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lisa - congratulations :chili: Skittle was way worth the wait She's just beautiful as is her sister. And your daughter is beautiful and I can tell how happy. Just one quick note - from what I understand, don't use Eye Envy for a young pup. They'll have some tearing but you can use a washcloth and get some Lavish Spa to wash her face. If she's teething, or when she does, she will tend to tear but hopefully that will be short-lived. You can read more in threads on tear stains. Will love seeing that sweetie grow up. You must be so excited.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lisa - I'm so happy for you. Love the pictures. 3 beautiful girls. Your daughter is adorable!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations! Those pups are adorable and your little girls is just beautiful. I know how excited you are and with good reason. Can't wait to see more pictures and hear Skittle stories.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations! Skittle is a doll! And your daughter looks so happy...love it! :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, congratulations!!! Beautiful girls, all 3!!!
xoxoxoxoox


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh your daughter looks very excited, I imagine she is over the moon.

Skittle and your Mums pup are both just adorable.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Congratulations! Your pups are adorable and your daughter is just beautiful. I know how excited you are and with good reason. Can't wait to see more pictures of Skittle's.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congratulations!!! She is ADORABLE, as is her sister!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Congratulations! She's gorgeous! She probably got carsick. It happenned to one of mine when I first brought her home. I recommend bottled or filtered water and keeping her on the food she is used to eating for the first week or two.:blush: If you plan on changing her food, do it gradually.:thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

congrats, Lisa .. what a doll baby <3


----------



## girlygirls (Oct 31, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Lisa - congratulations :chili: Skittle was way worth the wait She's just beautiful as is her sister. And your daughter is beautiful and I can tell how happy. Just one quick note - from what I understand, don't use Eye Envy for a young pup. They'll have some tearing but you can use a washcloth and get some Lavish Spa to wash her face. If she's teething, or when she does, she will tend to tear but hopefully that will be short-lived. You can read more in threads on tear stains. Will love seeing that sweetie grow up. You must be so excited.


Where do I get the lavish soap? Any tricks to get her to hold still. Even trying to use a wet, warm washcloth is hard. She doesn't like it. I give her a treat when I'm done but still hard. Her breeder said she doesn't like it much. Her sister on the other hand, sits nice and doesn't tear. I do find it happens more when she is nervous. Hopefully she will be more relaxed soon.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lisa, congrats again...just wanted to let you know Rocky teared the first year while teething but now since he's turned one it's not a problem. I also make sure I give him foods or treats without dye, or preservatives. I was feeding him till today Castor and Pullox puppy food. I also give him Natural Balance small breed bisquits. I've never used Eye Envy although I'll tell you I did try it once and he didn't like it. I also give him filtered water and keep his face clean. I was using the Spa Lavish but didn't see a difference with the tearing using that. You can get it online. Tricks for staying still is patience on your part and your fluff getting used to it. It does smell nice and Rocky likes it. Good luck with your precious baby!:wub:


----------

